#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-08-01
<charlie-tca> TheMuso: Is the accessible install working for oneiric yet?
<fredo> AlanBell: You said I could ask you for help setting up OpenMary as a speechd module.
<fredo> AlanBell: So here I am. :-)
<maco> he might be having dinner right now. stick around a bit
<maco> (it's 8pm in his zone)
<fredo> maco: Thanks, I will.
<AlanBell> maco: I was actually having beer :)
<AlanBell> hi fredo 
<fredo> Hi AlanBell!
<fredo> I tried to follow your article, but unfortunately without success.
<fredo> speech-dispatcher was configured on a per-user basis, so that was the first issue.
<fredo> I’m running Lucid, so maybe that changed.
<fredo> Now I have the config in the right place (.speech-dispatcher/conf/), but it crashes when I try to use the openmary module.
<AlanBell> does it produce any output when it crashes?
<fredo> Yes, I get a backtrace.
<AlanBell> does $TMPDIR/openmary.wav exist
<AlanBell> probably /tmp/openmary.wav
<AlanBell> that is where it puts the temporary audio file it downloads
<fredo> No, it doesn’t.
<AlanBell> !paste
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<AlanBell> can you put the backtrace in a pastebin so I can see it
<fredo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/656645/
<AlanBell> for me the "-l de" doesn't work
<AlanBell> I never tested or coded for it to pass through the language string, although it should really
<AlanBell> "LOCALE=en_GB" is hard coded in the call to the openmary server
<AlanBell> does it talk without the -l de bit?
<fredo> Nope.
<fredo> Same error.
<fredo> I checked the Mary server log, and it doesn’t even get a request.
<AlanBell> yeah, it isn't getting that far at all
<fredo> The openmary.log seems to reveal nothing unusual.
<AlanBell> how did you set up speech dispatcher to do per user stuff? I just put the config file in /etc/speech-dispatcher/modules
<AlanBell> are the permissions on your config file going to allow speech dispatcher to read it?
<fredo> I didn’t set that up, I just figured out that my changes in /etc/ had no effect.
<fredo> So I put things into ~/.speech-dispatcher, and that seemed to work.
<fredo> Well, or not, in this case.
<AlanBell> spd-say -o broken "Guten Abend"
<AlanBell> what does that do?
<AlanBell> intentionally referencing a module that doesn't exist
<fredo> It works.
<AlanBell> I think it should fall back to espeak
<fredo> Yes, probably.
<AlanBell> ok, so it knows the openmary module exists at least
<AlanBell> and trys to load it
<fredo> Yes, and it does so successfully, given the log message in speech-dispatcher.log.
<fredo> Even the openmary.log seems to be okay.
<AlanBell> I might have a lucid VM kicking about for some other stuff, I will try installing it there
<fredo> I will also install Oneiric on my dev machine next week, and since I’m planning to target that version for my experiments, I can see if it works there.
<fredo> If that still fails, I could still come back to you.
 * phillw btw, if any one needs some testing on VM, I would be happy to do so. I'd need telling what you wish me to test though!
<TheMuso> charlie-tca: Not quite, my work likely won't be merged till after alpha 3 now, just because I've been trying to troubleshoot a few problems I have run into with setting stuff in the newly created user during install, particularly relating to gsettings.
<TheMuso> I do feel that I am on top of them however.
<charlie-tca> Okay, no problem. I just want to know if it is worth trying to test for the milestone. 
<charlie-tca> Got enough testing to do, without fighting something that isn't ready to test :)
<TheMuso> Right.
<TheMuso> Since feature freeze is next Thursday, it will certainly be in by then.
<charlie-tca> Good enough. 
<charlie-tca> Thank you
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-08-04
 * phillw okay, who kidnapped AlanBell?
<Penedulum> TheMuso: thank you for the message!
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-08-05
<Pendulum> hiya
<charlie-tca> Hello, Pendulum 
<Pendulum> I am free from hospital!
<charlie-tca> Doing well today, I trust?
<charlie-tca> Great news!
<Pendulum> so sore, but getting there
<charlie-tca> I would think sore, but given the time, expected
<Pendulum> yeah
<Pendulum> apparently I look incredibly good all things considered
<Pendulum> I'm also apparently taller
<charlie-tca> What a deal! look good and grow, despite the pain
<maco> the nurse thought i was Pendulum's sister
<Pendulum> well, that's when they didn't think you were another one of Henderson's patients also named Mackenzie
<Pendulum> btw, maco I'm now in the Hilton Greenbelt
<Pendulum> err... Hilton Garden Inn Greenbelt
<fredo> Hello!
<fredo> I just wanted to install dasher on Oneiric, but it isn’t installable due to dependency issues (at-spi vs. at-spi2).
<fredo> Is this a known issue?
#ubuntu-accessibility 2012-07-30
<Fudge> can anyone confirm flat review in system/ user  accounts crashes system 
<Fudge> < Fudge> anyone know if thetalking debian-installer can be made to work in ubuntu?
<Fudge> < youpi> Fudge: only if they kept a text-only debconf frontend
<Fudge> is anyone able to answer this ?
#ubuntu-accessibility 2012-07-31
<Fudge> has everybody lost their sessiosn loL
<Fudge> sessions
<yaili_> hi all o/
<yaili_> could someone do me a big favour and have a look at a little detail of something I'm working on?
#ubuntu-accessibility 2012-08-01
<Fudge> yaili_  prob should specify what you need and see if anyone can help you
<yaili_> Fudge: hi, just to have a look at an image
<Fudge> yaili_ as in a picture? sorry i cant help with that
<yaili_> Fudge: yes, a design
<yaili_> no worries
<Fudge> okie
<Fudge> AlanBell you alive ?
<AlanBell> hi Fudge, just about alive here, but drowning in work somewhat :/
<Fudge> oh loL AlanBell 
<Fudge> see pm
<Fudge> thanks
#ubuntu-accessibility 2013-07-29
<Texou> hi
<Texou> I'm testing unity and have a question: how can I move a shortcut from the panel to the launcher (Alt-F10 I have everything, I'd like to have Brasero in the Launcher (alt-f1). How can I do (I only have success with a mouse)? 
<Texou>  dconf-editor &/j #vinux
#ubuntu-accessibility 2017-08-02
<jamie_1> hey i was wondering if anyone could help me get my visual alerts back working... they are on but for some odd reason they are not working
#ubuntu-accessibility 2017-08-03
<jamie_1> hey, im having some issues with my visual alerts. i have them turned on in accessibility but its not flashing the screen at all like it should be. Does anyone have any ideas or know what to look into the see why its not working or how to fix it
#ubuntu-accessibility 2019-08-02
<colin> We are hiring talented PHP devs! Decent salary and open to telework. We're based in Luxembourg. contact@belenvol.lu
